# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Τζόγος και εξάρτηση

## gamder11

Καλησπέρα σας,

Για πολλά χρόνια υπέφερα από άγχος, ιδεοληψίες, κρίσεις πανικού κλπ. Μετά από χρόνια ψυχοθεράπειας και σε συνδυασμό με ήπια φαρμακευτική αγωγή ευτυχώς κατάφερα να φτάσω τη ζωή μου σ ένα επίπεδο στο οποίο απολάμβανα μικρές καθημερινές στιγμές.
Η δημιουργηκότητα μου ακόμα και σήμερα είναι μεγάλη στο βαθμό που εγώ ικανοποιούμαι, εργάζομαι αλλα τιποτα δεν είναι τέλειο. Έχω προβλήματα επαγγελματικά, με τη σχέση μου αλλά προχωράω.

Δυστυχώς από το καλοκαίρι και μετά παρασύρθηκα από το τρισάθλιο πράγμα που λέγεται τζόγος. Στην αρχή ξεκίνησα με μικρά ποσά αλλα μέχρι και χθες έχω χάσει ένα αρκετά μεγάλο ποσό που ισοδυναμεί με το μισό ετήσιο εισόδημα μου.
Νιώθω απελπισία και φυσικά δεν έχω χρήματα σήμερα ούτε για να πάρω τσίχλες. Για καλή μου τύχη μάλλον θα έχω τη βοήθεια από φίλους.

Με τη σχέση μου το έχω συζητήσει και συμβουλευτικά, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή τίποτα δεν με ικανοποιεί. Έχω χάσει τον σεβασμό απέναντι στον εαυτό μου, το σεβασμό των άλλων απέναντι μου και ντρέπομαι για ότι έχω κάνει. Κυριολεκτικά εχθές δεν άντεχα τον εαυτό μου ήθελα να εξαφανιστώ από προσώπου Γης.

Είναι κάτι που δεν ταιριάζει με τα ιδεολογικά μου πιστεύω, το επίπεδο των ανθρώπων που συναντώ εκεί την ψεύτικη αυτή χαρά όταν κερδίζεις.

Δεν θέλω να πω ότι δεν θα ξαναπαίξω, το είπα και πριν 15 μέρες αλλά ειλικρινά θα κάνω ότι περνάει από το χέρι μου.

----------


## nick190813

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Για πολλά χρόνια υπέφερα από άγχος, ιδεοληψίες, κρίσεις πανικού κλπ. Μετά από χρόνια ψυχοθεράπειας και σε συνδυασμό με ήπια φαρμακευτική αγωγή ευτυχώς κατάφερα να φτάσω τη ζωή μου σ ένα επίπεδο στο οποίο απολάμβανα μικρές καθημερινές στιγμές.
> Η δημιουργηκότητα μου ακόμα και σήμερα είναι μεγάλη στο βαθμό που εγώ ικανοποιούμαι, εργάζομαι αλλα τιποτα δεν είναι τέλειο. Έχω προβλήματα επαγγελματικά, με τη σχέση μου αλλά προχωράω.
> 
> Δυστυχώς από το καλοκαίρι και μετά παρασύρθηκα από το τρισάθλιο πράγμα που λέγεται τζόγος. Στην αρχή ξεκίνησα με μικρά ποσά αλλα μέχρι και χθες έχω χάσει ένα αρκετά μεγάλο ποσό που ισοδυναμεί με το μισό ετήσιο εισόδημα μου.
> Νιώθω απελπισία και φυσικά δεν έχω χρήματα σήμερα ούτε για να πάρω τσίχλες. Για καλή μου τύχη μάλλον θα έχω τη βοήθεια από φίλους.
> 
> Με τη σχέση μου το έχω συζητήσει και συμβουλευτικά, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή τίποτα δεν με ικανοποιεί. Έχω χάσει τον σεβασμό απέναντι στον εαυτό μου, το σεβασμό των άλλων απέναντι μου και ντρέπομαι για ότι έχω κάνει. Κυριολεκτικά εχθές δεν άντεχα τον εαυτό μου ήθελα να εξαφανιστώ από προσώπου Γης.
> ...


καλησπερα
φιλε μ ο τζογος ειναι εθιστικος...πρεπει εσυ να τον παιζεις και οχι αυτος.....
επισης ειναι ΝΟΜΟΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΜΠΑΝΚΑ κερδιζει παντα....οποτε τζαμπα κοπος....

και εγω τζογαρω μερικες φορες συστηματικα θα ελεγα...αλλα εσυ για να λες οτι εχασες μισο ετησιο θα ειναι πολλα...
υπαρχουν κοινωνικες ομδας αυτοβοηθειας για τον τζογο...γτ δεν απευθυνεσαι?
επισης τι τζογο κανεις?στοιχιμα ομαδες?οπποδρομιες?καζινο? λακ τζακ? εαν θες πες μου

----------


## gamder11

Καλησπέρα και σ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.
Εγώ έπαιζα περιστασιακά από τα 20 μου. Τώρα είμαι 30. Μικροποσά τα οποία δεν είχα καμία επίπτωση στη ζωή μου και φυσικά δεν κόλλαγε το μυαλό.Μπορεί να ήταν στοίχημα μπορεί να ήταν καζίνο μια φορά το χρόνο μπορεί να ήταν Κίνο 2 ευρώ το μήνα.
Πέρσι είχα οικονομικά προβλήματα λόγω μειώσεων μισθού και έπρεπε κάπως να βγάλω τα σπασμένα. Και δυστυχώς οδηγήθηκα εκεί.
Στο χειρότερο που λέγεται καζίνο. Έχω χάσει 5000€ αυτούς τους 4 μήνες. Μίλησα με ειδικό στο ΚΕΘΕΑ, μου είπαν ότι δεν ειμαι εξαρτημένος αλλά οδεύω ολοταχώς προς τα εκει. Δεν με βάζουν σε πρόγραμμα καθώς δεν πληρώ τα κριτήρια.
Φαντάσου τα έχω χάσει σε 5 επισκέψεις στο καζίνο αυτά τα λεφτά. Δεν εχω την ανάγκη να παίζω κάθε μέρα. Μετά από πολύ δουλεία κάνοντας δυο εργασίες είχα μαζέψει αυτά τα λεφτά.

Και τώρα τον Π@@λο
Blackjack το παιχνιδι αλλά δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία.

----------


## nick190813

> Καλησπέρα και σ ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.
> Εγώ έπαιζα περιστασιακά από τα 20 μου. Τώρα είμαι 30. Μικροποσά τα οποία δεν είχα καμία επίπτωση στη ζωή μου και φυσικά δεν κόλλαγε το μυαλό.Μπορεί να ήταν στοίχημα μπορεί να ήταν καζίνο μια φορά το χρόνο μπορεί να ήταν Κίνο 2 ευρώ το μήνα.
> Πέρσι είχα οικονομικά προβλήματα λόγω μειώσεων μισθού και έπρεπε κάπως να βγάλω τα σπασμένα. Και δυστυχώς οδηγήθηκα εκεί.
> Στο χειρότερο που λέγεται καζίνο. Έχω χάσει 5000€ αυτούς τους 4 μήνες. Μίλησα με ειδικό στο ΚΕΘΕΑ, μου είπαν ότι δεν ειμαι εξαρτημένος αλλά οδεύω ολοταχώς προς τα εκει. Δεν με βάζουν σε πρόγραμμα καθώς δεν πληρώ τα κριτήρια.
> Φαντάσου τα έχω χάσει σε 5 επισκέψεις στο καζίνο αυτά τα λεφτά. Δεν εχω την ανάγκη να παίζω κάθε μέρα. Μετά από πολύ δουλεία κάνοντας δυο εργασίες είχα μαζέψει αυτά τα λεφτά.
> 
> Και τώρα τον Π@@λο
> Blackjack το παιχνιδι αλλά δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία.


εμ που αλλου θα τα εχανες?:P σε καταλαβαινω γτ και εγω στο μπλακ εκει που κερδιζα κανα 500αρη και την ειχα μεγιστανας εχασα πολλα μετα ....
να ξερεις το καζινο σ αποροφαεει...
δλδ τωρα δεν αντεχεις να μην ξαναπας?
να πηγαινεις καζινο οταν θες μονο με ενα 100αρι στην τσεπα και χωρις πιστωτικη η αλλη καρτα..
ισχυει οτι ακομα δεν εισαι αλλα θα φτασεις σ εκεινο το σημειο....
εχασες πολλα....
δεν ξερω το μονο που μπορει να κανεις προς το παρον ειναι να μην ξαναπας...δυσκολο το ξερω....για καποιους μπορει να φενεται ευκολο αλλα δεν ειναι...

----------


## gamder11

κοιτα αυτη τη στιγμή σιχαινομαι που το σκεφτομαι. και το καζινο και τους καμμενους εκει μεσα και το κακο που εκανα στον εαυτο μου. Δεν θελω να ξαναπερασω ουτε απ εξω. Αλλα με τσουζει πολυ με τα φραγκα παρα πολυ και παρ ολο που η κοπελια με στηριζει ειμαι σιγουρος οτι επεσα στα ματια της γιατι της τα ξερασα ολα.
Σημερα ελεγα θα αραξω σπιτακι ταινια και παραγγελία αλλα δεν εχω ουτε 10 ευρω. Καλα να παθω

----------


## nick190813

> κοιτα αυτη τη στιγμή σιχαινομαι που το σκεφτομαι. και το καζινο και τους καμμενους εκει μεσα και το κακο που εκανα στον εαυτο μου. Δεν θελω να ξαναπερασω ουτε απ εξω. Αλλα με τσουζει πολυ με τα φραγκα παρα πολυ και παρ ολο που η κοπελια με στηριζει ειμαι σιγουρος οτι επεσα στα ματια της γιατι της τα ξερασα ολα.
> Σημερα ελεγα θα αραξω σπιτακι ταινια και παραγγελία αλλα δεν εχω ουτε 10 ευρω. Καλα να παθω


τωρα οτι εγινε εγινε...δεν επιστρεφουν τα λεφτα δυστυχως :p
δεν πειραζει βγαλτην με τοστακια :p
και μην ξαναπας καζινο....

----------


## kavkaz

Φιλαρακι για ψαξου λιγο με τους ανωνυμους τζογαδορους θα σε βοηθησουν

----------


## imagine

Ούτε απ έξω μην περάσεις ξανά. Έτσι θα κερδίσεις πίσω την αυτοεκτίμησή σου και την εκτίμηση των φίλων και της κοπέλας σου.

Μη ντρέπεσαι, όλοι κάνουμε λάθη. Το θέμα είναι να μην τα συνεχίζουμε.

----------


## Macgyver

Χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια , δεν το λεω ΄ετσι ΄, εχω δει ανθρωπους να καταστρεφονται στην κυριολεξια απο αυτο το παθος ...........βεβαια , δεν εχει ενδιαφερον η ζωη αν δεν εχει ρισκα , τουλαχιστον για μενα , ακομη κι γαμος , ρισκο ειναι , αλλο ομως ενα καλο ρισκο , αλλο ενα παθος ..............δεν το πιστευω οτι μπορεις ναπεξαρτηθεις ιδαις δυναμεις , παραμονο αν χρεωκοπησεις .........
οσοι λετε , μην ξαναπας καζινο , ειναι σαν να λετε σεναν αλκοολικο ' μην ξαναπιεις ' το ξερει ο ανθρωπος οτι αυτο που κανει ειναι λαθος , αλλα ειναι περα απο τις δυναμεις του να το σταματησει .......ετσι κι ο αλκοολικος ......

----------


## aeolus74

> Στο χειρότερο που λέγεται καζίνο. Έχω χάσει 5000€ αυτούς τους 4 μήνες. Μίλησα με ειδικό στο ΚΕΘΕΑ, μου είπαν ότι δεν ειμαι εξαρτημένος αλλά οδεύω ολοταχώς προς τα εκει. Δεν με βάζουν σε πρόγραμμα καθώς δεν πληρώ τα κριτήρια.


Γιατί δεν πληροίς τα κριτήρια, λόγο μικρής συχνότητας (1 φορά τον μήνα);

----------


## aeolus74

Θα μπορούσες να κάνεις κάποιες συναντήσεις με κάποιον ιδιώτη ειδικό στις εξαρτήσεις

----------


## panos2412

Καλησπέρα κι απο εμένα. Γράφω εδώ γιατί η δική μου ιστορία μοιάζει πολύ με του φίλου gamder11.

Από παιδί, δεν είχα παίξει ποτέ τζόκερ, ξυστό ή οτιδήποτε άλλο που θεωρείται "τυχερό" παιχνίδι.
Ζω μόνος μου εδώ και 14 χρόνια και στηρίζομαι πλήρως στα δικά μου πόδια. Όλα στη ζωή μου είχαν μια τάξη (σε ότι αφορά τα οικονομικά). Πάντα δούλευα και δουλεύω και είμαι πολύ περήφανος για τον εαυτό μου και οτι έχω κατεφέρει. Μέχρι που... τζόγος μέσω διαδικτύου.

Ξεκίνησα πριν 2 χρόνια για "πλάκα" και στην αρχή έπαιζα μικρά ποσά. Σε αυτά τα 2 χρόνια έχω χάσει περίπου 8.000€ (που αντιστοιχούν σε 8 μισθούς μου).
Επειδή το να έχανα 100-200€ το μήνα δεν με επηρέαζε σημαντικά στην καθημερινότητά μου το συνέχισα ενώ ήξερα πως είναι τεράστιο λάθος και δεν υπήρχε ποτέ περίπτωση να πάρω πίσω τα χαμένα..
Ξεκίνησα καθώς εκείνη την περίοδο δεν ήμουν ευχαριστημένος από τη δουλειά μου, μόλις είχα χωρίσει... και απλά συνέχισα..

Σήμερα, κάνοντας απολογισμό και βλέποντας πως με αυτά τα χρήματα θα μπορούσα να έχω αγοράσει αυτοκίνητο ή να έχω ταξιδέψει πολύ μετανιώνω και ντρέπομαι για αυτό που έκανα.
Ψυχολογικά ισοπεδώθηκα και απογοητεύτηκα από τον εαυτό μου. Φυσικα αυτοαποκλείστηκα από τα 2 site που είχα γραφτεί και έχω ορκιστεί στον εαυτό μου πως δεν θα επιτρέψω ποτέ μια εξάρτηση να με καταστρέψει ξανα. Το έχω μοιραστεί μόνο με κάποιους φίλους που μόλις έπιασα πάτο αναγκάστηκα να τους ζητήσω δανεικά για τις υποχρεώσεις του μήνα (φυσικά δεν τα έπαιξα). 

Δεν μου πέρασε από το μυαλό να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου, είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος. Στους γονείς μου και τα αδέρφια μου δεν το έχω πει γιατί θα στεναχωρηθούν και θα αγχωθούν για το μπλέξιμό μου.
Δεν έπαιζα μανιωδώς όλο το μήνα, μπορεί να έπαιζα για 5 μέρες να έχανα 400€ και σε 2 μήνες ξανά. Δηλαδή δεν έπαψα να είμαι κοινωνικός και δεν κλείστηκα στον εαυτό μου, ούτε αυτό επηρέασε τη δουλειά μου. Μόνο την ψυχολογία μου..

Εκεί που θέλω τη βοήθειά σας είναι γιατί νιώθω πάρα πολλές τύψεις για όλο αυτό που έχω κάνει.
Δηλαδή, δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να σκεφτώ πως ότι έγινε έγινε, ήταν ένα τεράστιο λάθος, το διασκέδασα, έφτασα στο χείλος της καταστροφής αλλά τα κατάφερα και ξέκοψα (ελπίζω μια για πάντα). Νιώθω ο χειρότερος άνθρωπος του κόσμου, που άφησα τον εαυτό μου να φτάσει ως αυτό το σημείο.
Τα δανεικά που πήρα είναι από πολύ κοντινούς φίλους και έχω προγραμματίσει πως σε 2 μήνες θα τα έχουν πίσω (ντράπηκα πάρα πολύ γιατί δεν έχω ξαναζητήσει ποτέ ούτε 20€) και τα ζήτησα για να πληρώσω τους λογαριασμούς μου που δεν έχω παραμελλήσει ποτέ.

----------


## nick190813

> Καλησπέρα κι απο εμένα. Γράφω εδώ γιατί η δική μου ιστορία μοιάζει πολύ με του φίλου gamder11.
> 
> Από παιδί, δεν είχα παίξει ποτέ τζόκερ, ξυστό ή οτιδήποτε άλλο που θεωρείται "τυχερό" παιχνίδι.
> Ζω μόνος μου εδώ και 14 χρόνια και στηρίζομαι πλήρως στα δικά μου πόδια. Όλα στη ζωή μου είχαν μια τάξη (σε ότι αφορά τα οικονομικά). Πάντα δούλευα και δουλεύω και είμαι πολύ περήφανος για τον εαυτό μου και οτι έχω κατεφέρει. Μέχρι που... τζόγος μέσω διαδικτύου.
> 
> Ξεκίνησα πριν 2 χρόνια για "πλάκα" και στην αρχή έπαιζα μικρά ποσά. Σε αυτά τα 2 χρόνια έχω χάσει περίπου 8.000€ (που αντιστοιχούν σε 8 μισθούς μου).
> Επειδή το να έχανα 100-200€ το μήνα δεν με επηρέαζε σημαντικά στην καθημερινότητά μου το συνέχισα ενώ ήξερα πως είναι τεράστιο λάθος και δεν υπήρχε ποτέ περίπτωση να πάρω πίσω τα χαμένα..
> Ξεκίνησα καθώς εκείνη την περίοδο δεν ήμουν ευχαριστημένος από τη δουλειά μου, μόλις είχα χωρίσει... και απλά συνέχισα..
> 
> ...


ρε φιλε εγω οταν πεσανε στα χερια μ 7χιλ για να πΑρω ,αμαξι τα εφεγα σε ναρωκτικα,παρτυ,διακοπες και λουσα, σε 4 μηνες......
τΑ λεφτα ΥΠ{ΑΡΧΟΥν ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡνΑΜΕ κΑλα.......μηΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑι ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΝ....
τα ΕφΑΓΕσ τελειωσε ,μην ξαναπαιξεις........ελπιζω να σ εβαλε μυαλο αυτη η εμπειρια

----------


## panos2412

Μετά το τρελό χαστούκι που έφαγα, νιώθω ότι δεν είμαι εξαρτημένος, αλλά τα έκανα σκ@τ@!!!

----------


## Constantly curious

Και ποιος δεν τα κανει σκ@@@ σε καποιο τομεα στη ζωη του ? 
Απο τη στιγμη που θα κανεις το καλυτερο που μπορεις να επιστρεψεις και τα δανεικα σημαινει οτι καταλαβες το "ολο" θεμα και εχεις κινητρο να κοψεις εντελως.

Αυτο το "νιωθω το χειροτερο ον" ειναι αποτελεσμα φοβερων τυψεων αλλά δε βοηθαει να προχωρησεις αντιθετως σε βουλιαζει σε βαθια νερα λασπης. Ενας τροπος αντιμετωπισης ειναι να δειξεις κατανοηση στο κομματι του εαυτου σου που εκανε στο τοτε εκεινες τις επιλογες.
Επειδη -καποιες επιλογες- ειναι καταστροφικες δεν σημαινουν οτι εισαι ολοκληρος κατεστραμμενος αλλά το συναισθημα των ενοχων σου λεει οτι εισαι.

Μια μερα τη φορα. Μεγαλη φιλοσοφια ζωης για την θεραπεια εξαρτησεων.

----------


## σακης

Eλεγα να ανοιξω καινουριο θρεντ αλλα, θα το γραψω εδω. Ειμαι παλιο μελος, οι περισσοτεροι θα με γνωριζετε απο το θρεντ των ψυχωσεων, απο την οποια πασχω. και δεν ξερω τελικα ποσο μεγαλο ρολο παιζει η και καθολου στην εξαρτηση μου με τον τζογο.

Απο χιλιαρικα θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου πριν ερθει ακομη το ευρω, ειχα παιξει 4 χ στο τσαμπιονς λιγκ, με 500 δραχμες και κερδισα 65000 χιλιαρικα, Αυτη ηταν η αρχη. Τοτε ημουν φοιτητης και επαιζα περιστασιακα, ειχα τις παρεες μου τα τσιπουρακια μου και ολα καλα, δεν το εδινα σημασια.

Η αρχη της εξαρτησης μου, που ακομα παιδια αληθεια, εγω το θεωρω η το θεωρουσα πλεον τροπο ζωης. Δηλαδη δεν με ενοιαζε η χασουρα για πολλα χρονια, για παραδειγμα δουλευα επι μια 10ετια σαιζον σε τουριστικες επιχειρησεις επαιρνα κανα 900 το μηνα, συν ταμειο ανεργειας το χειμωνα, και τα λεφτα φευγανε τα περισσοτερα στο τζογο μετα ρουχα και φαι.

Αυτη η κατασταση διαιωνιζεται τωρα 15 χρονια, αυτος ο λανθασμενος τροπος ζωης, μιλαμε για βαθια νυχτωμενος.Πολλα λεφτα σε τζογο, γηπεδα, αλκοολ ακομα και σε γυναικες επι πληρωμη.

Αυτος ο τροπος ζωης θεωρειτε απολυτα φυσιολογικος για πολλα ατομα, φιλοι γνωστοι, στην περιοχη που μενω.

Δεν μπορω να πω οτι παρασυρθηκα, ολα ηταν επιλογη μου.

Μενω σε τουριστικο μερος, και το χειμωνα ειμαστε εμες και μεις, δεν εχει διεξοδους, να πεις θα κανω κατι αλλο.

Τον τελευταιο ομως καιρο στραβωσα με την κατασταση μου, και ειπα θα προσπαθησω να αλλαξω, αυτον τον τροπο ζωης, δεν λεω μου αρεσε που ζουσα ετσι, ισως ξεφευγα και απο την ιδεα της ψυχωσης μου, κουκουλωνα καπως τα πραγματα, ισως και δεν μπορουσα να κανω και τοτε αλλιως, να την δω καταματα, αυτο με προσπερνουσε,

Anyway το τελευταιο 10ημερο εχω αρχισει περπατημα 45 λεπτα τη μερα στα οποια αδειαζω τα παντα συν οτι γυμναζομαι, και πραγματικα θα ειμαι πιο συγκρατημενος σε ολα σε σχεση με τον παλιο μου εαυτο. πρεπει.

----------


## Constantly curious

Σακη ευχομαι καθε φορα που θα αναρωτιεσαι αν αξιζει ο αγωνας να θυμασαι τους λογους που αποφασισες να αλλαξεις. 
Εμενα με εχει βοηθησει μεχρι στιγμης.

----------

